#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-10
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<faiob> bonjour quelqu'un a une solution ? 
<faiob> http://paste.ubuntu.com/705432/
<Musashimaru> ben tu joues à compiler là
<Musashimaru> tu dois essayer de satisfaire les dépendances et installer le spaquets manquants
<qwebirc16031> bonsoir
<qwebirc16031> j'aurais besoin d'aide pour créer une machine virtuel windows xp (vrais licence)
<Musashimaru> ben facile
<Musashimaru> tu choisis créer machine, puis type windows XP
<Musashimaru> ou est le problème.
<qwebirc16031> il me dit il trouve pas de bootable 
<Musashimaru> tu veux le faire avec quel système? KVM, virtualbox, Vmware ou Xen?
<qwebirc16031> virtualbox
<Musashimaru> ok.
<Musashimaru> Tu utilises une image iso de XP?
<qwebirc16031> j'ai le cd et l'image iso
<qwebirc16031> FATAL: no bootable media found ! System halt
<qwebirc16031> j'ai creer une machine virtuel avec les meme setting sans probleme il y a meme pas 2 jours meme cd meme program
<qwebirc16031> meme espace alloué ect
<qwebirc16031> je vais en refaire un et dire les etape mais je vois pas ou sa chie
<qwebirc16031> je clique creer je le nome windows 
<qwebirc16031> Système d'explotation Microsoft
<qwebirc16031> version Windows XP
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-11
<qwebirc16031> j'imagine pro et famillial c'est la meme chose?
<qwebirc16031> je lui alloue 2 gio de ram
<Musashimaru> ton problème c'est le cdrom de boot.
<Musashimaru> Tu dis de connecter le cdrom au démarrage?
<qwebirc16031> Je cree un disque virtuel en VDI  de 40 gio tail fixe
<qwebirc16031> pas encore rendu la
<qwebirc16031> tien il fait quelque chose qu'il avait pas fait
<qwebirc16031> il semble creer un partition
<qwebirc16031> une*
<qwebirc16031> je crois comprendre l'erreure il ses produit avec les autres essaies il avait pas créer de partion donc ne pouvait faire une installation
<Musashimaru> ha, ben voila
<qwebirc16031> sacre technologie
<qwebirc16031> sa chie défois pour presque rien
<Musashimaru> ben  faut lire
<Musashimaru> les errreurs, et faire attention
<qwebirc16031> hum
<qwebirc16031> sa marche pas encore
<Musashimaru> c'est quoi ton erreur
<qwebirc16031> la meme 
<qwebirc16031> il arrive pas a lire ni iso ni mon disque sur sata 
<Musashimaru> tu bootes sur le cd-rom?
<qwebirc16031> oui
<qwebirc16031> KVM, virtualbox, Vmware ou Xen tous gratuit?
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> je ne te conseile pas xen
<Musashimaru> kvm est rapide, mais pas de support 3d
<Musashimaru> vmware player est gratuit
<Musashimaru> ton cd-rom mest monté au démarrage de la vm?
<qwebirc16031> je sais pas trop la
<qwebirc16031> ta teamwiver?
<Musashimaru> non
<qwebirc16031> sa aurait ete plus facil
<qwebirc16031> vmware prend le 3d?
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> normalement....
<qwebirc16031> sa pas l'aire gratuit
<qwebirc16031> http://www.vmware.com/support/
<Musashimaru> vmware player uoi
<Musashimaru> oui
<Musashimaru> http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/desktop_downloads/vmware_player/3_0
<Musashimaru> plutot http://downloads.vmware.com/d/info/desktop_end_user_computing/vmware_player/4_0
<qwebirc16031> bon sa télécharge
<qwebirc16031> c'est mieux que virtualbox?
<Musashimaru> pareil, je pense
<qwebirc16031> sa me demande de redémarder je revien
<qwebirc27808> re
<qwebirc27808> ca semble plus facil a utilise
<qwebirc27808> et ca chie encore xD
<Musashimaru> ben ca doit venir de toi.
<Musashimaru> :)
<qwebirc27808> si ta un peu de temps tu voudrais venir dans mon ordie pour voir?
<Musashimaru> comment?
<qwebirc27808> http://www.teamviewer.com/fr/index.aspx
<qwebirc27808> surper utile
<qwebirc27808> et gratuit
<qwebirc27808> normalement c'est pas trop long a télécharger
<Musashimaru> ton id?
<qwebirc27808> 917 532 465
<qwebirc27808> 3876
<Musashimaru> tu aurais du le donner en privé
<Musashimaru> press f2 au boot
<Musashimaru> au tout debut
<Musashimaru> le plus rapidmeent possible, tu clique sur la fenetre et presse f2
<Musashimaru> tu es sous windows. pourquoi tu pose tes question sur un salon d'ubuntu?
<qwebirc27808> j'ai les meme prubleme avec mon moebuntu
<Musashimaru> tu es sur que ton cdrom est bon?
<qwebirc27808> oui
<qwebirc27808> regarde
<Musashimaru> tu peux utiliser l'iso?
<Musashimaru> mais ca veut rien dire ca.
<qwebirc27808> non il est pas bon je sais pas pourquoi
<Musashimaru> Si il n'a pas les infos necessaires pour booter, ca marchera pas
<qwebirc27808> le cd semble correct
<Musashimaru> genre si tu copie le contenu d'un cd, tu perds les infos pour booter.
<Musashimaru> C'est un cd officiel?
<qwebirc27808> comment savoir si il est bon?
<qwebirc27808> non une copi
<Musashimaru> si tu as copier le contenu du CD, c'est normal que ca ne marche pas.
<Musashimaru> copié
<qwebirc27808> j'avais deja installé trois fois avec
<Musashimaru> haaa...
<Musashimaru> ton cd a l'air de chier
<Musashimaru> pas bootable
<qwebirc27808> j'ai un disque de recouvrement 
<qwebirc27808> et un autre bleu et blanc marquer Microsoft windows XP
<Musashimaru> si c'Est un disque de Dell?
<qwebirc27808> pas indiqué
<Musashimaru> il ne devrait pas fonctionner dans ta VM
<Musashimaru> il doit être bridé pour fonctionner sur les odris d'une marque pré.cise uniquement
<qwebirc27808> ... un iso de windows sa ce télécharge?
<Musashimaru> pas pour toi.
<Musashimaru> :)
<Musashimaru> enfin, sauf si tu as un compte msdn actif
<qwebirc27808> je sais c'est croche mais j'ai un cd avec 60 quelque licence
<qwebirc27808> et j'aimerai bien continuer a l'utiliser
<Musashimaru> haaaaaaaaaa
<Musashimaru> heuuu
<Musashimaru> ben je sais pas
<qwebirc27808> donc c'est mon cd qui est nase?
<Musashimaru> c'est un disque de msdn que tu as probablement
<qwebirc27808> surment enfin une copi
<qwebirc27808> qui marchais avant
<qwebirc27808> donc j'imagine si je me trouve un cd XP je vais pouvoir utiliser ma super license?
<Musashimaru> tu dois avoir une version de windows correspondant à tes licences
<Musashimaru> tu ne devrais pas faire tout ca quand je suis connecté.
<Musashimaru> Arrête tom teamviewer
<qwebirc27808> -.- les joie du windoozs
<qwebirc27808> bon
<qwebirc27808> désoler t'avoir fait travailler sur mon problème de merde
<qwebirc27808> sa fonctionne 
<Musashimaru> ben voila
<qwebirc27808> je cache la licence et je fou la coupi au poubelle
<qwebirc27808> tu le trouve comment le petit programme teamviwer?
<Musashimaru> bha, rien de special.
<Musashimaru> ca fait comme le système d'Aide intégré À windwos
<qwebirc27808> ah bon
<qwebirc27808> mais lui il va sur linux aussi
<Musashimaru> bon, je dois y aller
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-12
<cyphermox> sipherdee: quand tu vois mon message, tu peux ajouter l'event sur Facebook pour le release party
<cyphermox> ?
<cyphermox> (ou en fait, les events ;)
<sipherdee> cyphermox: celui à montréal et quel autre? :)
<cyphermox> québec
<cyphermox> Brasserie Artisanale La Kerrigane; r.f. https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-quebec/2011-October/007587.html
<sipherdee> ok, j'avais vu passer sur la liste. c'est bon!
<cyphermox> sipherdee: peut-être juste linker à http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=228187530568971
<sipherdee> okie!
<cyphermox> sipherdee: marci
<cyphermox> si t'as d'autres endroits où tu veux partager ca gêne toi pas ;)
<sipherdee> c'est rien, merci d'avoir pris en charge une fois de plus! :D
<sipherdee> ouais c'est certain que je vais t'aider et passer le mot.
<sipherdee> http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=242484362465304
<d2_racing> bonsoir
<cyphermox> bonjour!
<cyphermox> http://www.xkcd.com/963/
<Chex> cyphermox: heya there.. the release party is tonight?
<cyphermox> Chex: no, next Friday. did I mess up one of the announcements?
<Chex> cyphermox: haha, no no, I probably read the date incorrectly
<cyphermox> Chex: tonight is the release party in Quebec city
<Chex> aha, ok.. I did read the wrong one.. I see the Montreal one now.. 
<deuxpi> 
<sipherdee> cyphermox: je vais ajouter mon nom  pour la coordination sur le wiki, c'est quoi le "Berri" à côté de ton nom?  je croyais que tu habitais à longueuil.
<cyphermox> sipherdee: c'est une erreur
<Chex> cyphermox: in any case, the Montreal release party is on my calendar.. should be able to go.. 
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-13
<tottto-drummond> Salut la gang... Un autre grand jour se leve pour Ubuntu
<pangolin> Yes! Ubuntu 11.10 is out! Downloads at http://goo.gl/Ov56R or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<pangolin> Don't be greedy be seed-y Use torrent!
<cyphermox> pangolin: <3
<pangolin> Happy release day :)
<cyphermox> ...
<cyphermox> fail.
<pangolin> fail?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w | N'hésitez pas à vous inscrire à la liste de diffusion pour être tenu au courant des événements organisés | Si vous avez une question, posez la! ... Puis soyez patients. Vous aurez éventuellement une réponse. | Oui! Ubuntu 11.10 est sortie! Téléchargez à 
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w | N'hésitez pas à vous inscrire à la liste de diffusion pour être tenu au courant des événements organisés | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Oui! Ubuntu 11.10 est sortie! Téléchargez à http://goo.gl/Ov56R ou http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ | <pangolin> Don
<pangolin> trop long
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-qc to: Bienvenue sur Ubuntu-Québec! | Notre site web: http://www.ubuntu-qc.org/ | Notre liste de diffusion: http://ur1.ca/55g0w (Inscrivez-vous!) | Si vous avez une question, posez la! | Oui! Ubuntu 11.10 est sortie! Téléchargez à http://goo.gl/Ov56R ou http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ | <pangolin> Don't be greedy be seed-y Use torrent!
<cyphermox> there!
<pangolin> hehe
<cyphermox> I think we can omit the english translations (sorry)
<pangolin> fine with me
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-14
<cyphermox> mdeslaur: ping? tu sais c'est quoi la procédure pour ajouter un SRU sur un paquet dejà dans -proposed?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ajouter un SRU? tu veux dire ajouter un deuxième fix?
<cyphermox> ouais
<cyphermox> faudrait je le fasse dropper pour le reuploader non?
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: généralement t'attends, mais tu peux toujours ouvrir un deuxième bug, et uploader un nouveau à proposed
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: si personne a commencé à tester l'autre
<mdeslaur> tu vas resetter la période d'attente à 7 jours
<cyphermox> ok bon je crois que pourvu qu'on ait des tests bientot ca peut attendre un peu
<cyphermox> ok
<mdeslaur> si c'est urgent, tu peux toujours demander l'avis à pitti ou quelqu'un d'autre sur le sru team
<cyphermox> non, le fix déjà là c'est pour les upgrades, je veux qu'il arrive au plus +++
<cyphermox> et celui à pousser c'est pour les SSID avec juste des numéros, ils sont pas très bien parsés
<cyphermox> or y'a toujours le workaround de changer ton SSID
<mdeslaur> ouais, ca peut probablement attendre quelques jours
<cyphermox> huh, so tired of reading things bashing Unity and Ubuntu.
<mdeslaur> cyphermox: ouais, c'est énervant en crisse
<pangolin> cyphermox: a lot of the bashing is coming from within the community too :/
<pangolin> members and such
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-15
<damirmf> Bonsoir à tous, je cherche un bon téléphone intelligent qui fonctionne bien avec Ubuntu... avez-vous des propositions ?
<damirmf> Pour le moment on me parle du NExus S
<damirmf> Merci d'avance
<Ankman> sync? ou installer ubuntu en smartphone?
<damirmf> sync avec mon portable qui roule sur Ubuntu
<damirmf> Bonjour á tous
<damirmf> Je me demande si le NEXUS S se sync bien avec un portable qui fonctionne avec Ubuntu
<damirmf> a moins d'avoir une proposition de meilleur tel intelligent.  merci d'avance
<mdeslaur> damirmf: moi j'utilise un Nexus One et c'est vu comme un simple disque USB, alors il n'y a aucun problème du tout
<Musashimaru> moi j'ai un Asus transformer, et ca fait pas de Mass Storage, faut monté ca à la main avec uen commande speciale
<Musashimaru> je ne sais pas quel était la question, mais bon...
<damirmf> hehe je veux combiner mon vieux i-pod avec mon vieux cellulaire
<damirmf> et jai ubuntu sur ma machine.... je voulais aller vers un tel. intelligent qui roule bien
<mdeslaur> Musashimaru: oui, la version 3 de android ne supporte plus le mass storage
<Musashimaru> c'est chiant que ca ne soit pas supporté de base sur les dernière version de monter les disques qui ne sont pas en mass storage
<mdeslaur> oui, mais ils avaient des bonnes raisons de le changer. ce qui est chiant, c'est que les outils dans linux pour accéder aux disques MTP sont affreux.
<Musashimaru> oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire.
<Musashimaru> MTP est utilisé pour de bonnes raisons.
<mdeslaur> Musashimaru: personellement, sur ma tablette, j'utilise SSHDroid et j'attache une connexion scp dans nautilus, c'est beaucoup plus simple que MTP
<mdeslaur> et j'avais pas réussi à transférer des mp3 avec MTP sans qu'ils les fout tous dans le même répertoire
<Musashimaru> mdeslaur, je clique sur un bouton, ca monte mon MTP je clique sur l'autre, ca le descend... c'Est tout
<mdeslaur> Musashimaru: en utilisant quoi?
<Musashimaru> je sais plus, je pense que j'ai perdu le code hier en réinstallant tout.
<mdeslaur> ah, si tu trouve, je suis curieux
<Musashimaru> faut juste que je le retrouve, mais j'ai d'autres priorités tout de suite
#ubuntu-qc 2011-10-16
<taowa_> J'ai demandé l'abonnement a ubuntu-Quebec sur launchpad ca prends combien de temps pour etre approuvé
<taowa_> bonjour
<Ankman> heh
<kanouk> bonsoir
<Ankman> bonsoir
<kanouk> bonsoir Ankman , comment vas-tu?
<Ankman> ben, toi?
<Ankman> bien
<kanouk> bien aussi merci Ankman :)
<Ankman> :-)
<kanouk> Ankman: tu es passé à Oneiric?
<Ankman> non
<Ankman> toi?
<kanouk> moi non plus
<Ankman> ok
<kanouk> :)
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-09
<kenabara> quelle est la difference entre abiword et libre office? Je suis un debutant avec xubuntu
<cyphermox> kenabara: c'est deux logiciels office
<cyphermox> je crois qu'abiword fait que le traitement de texte, tandis que libre office a un tableur, un traitement de texte, un logiciel de présentation, etc.
<cyphermox> brb
<cyphermox> kenabara: ca répond à ta question?
<cyphermox> la grosse différence risque d'être que abiword serait un peu plus léger
<YoBoY> de retour en France, je suis tout triste :(
<cyphermox> YoBoY: hehe
<cyphermox> tas passé du bon temps au Québec?
<YoBoY> cyphermox, c'était super :)
<YoBoY> et le dernier week end pour l'action de grace sera inoubliable :D
<cyphermox> ah oui?
<cyphermox> moi je suis monté à Tadoussac voir les baleines ;)
<YoBoY> j'étais dans un chalet en rondin dans les bois du côté du lac notre dame
<YoBoY> C'est vraiment des paysages magnifiques en cette saison
<cyphermox> yup
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-11
<kenabara> cyphermox parfait merci pour la reponse
#ubuntu-qc 2012-10-12
<kenabara> Quels sont les avantages de ubuntu? quelles peuvent etre les perspectives pour les jeunes africains passionnes de l'informatique?
 * Ankman goes to watch Alien director's cut. laters
<Ankman> oops, wrong channel
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-08
<SANKAKU> bonjour
<jack> oh, quebec! ok
<SANKAKU> j'ai une petite question
#ubuntu-qc 2013-10-11
<IdleOne> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2585/detail More release parties in Ontario.
<IdleOne> Job offer: http://www.koumbit.org/en/articles/job-offer-web-developer
<cyphermox> IdleOne: so you organizing our release party?
<cyphermox> :)
<IdleOne> nope
<cyphermox> boo
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-08
<RiKrIz1> salut à tout le monde
<avoine> salut RiKrIz
#ubuntu-qc 2014-10-12
<Ankman_> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2014/10/10/watch-netflix-in-ubuntu-today/
#ubuntu-qc 2015-10-05
<Ankman-Tablet> :-) 
